# Ceiling mount or indoor G layouts?



## Raildude (Apr 12, 2019)

Post up your indoor photos, need some inspiration for my new man cave. This is my current basic round the room wall mount in a 10 x 10 room or so. New room will be 12 x 15 or so with 12 ft. ceilings. I will set up random indoor layouts as I am a condo guy with no garden.


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Very nice layout, Raildude. Thanks for sharing your model railroad.

I am a new member and just noticed your request for G-scale ceiling layout photos. Well, here's mine. The WP 8-car passenger set runs on a 28' x 28' layout, while the cable cars (2) run on a smaller, 10' x 28' setup. I apologize for the poor photos, for bright lights and an amateur photographer yields poor results.


----------



## Raildude (Apr 12, 2019)

That look great, I am finally settled in new place and still thinking. Right now I settle for on the floor. And my latest obsession LGB American and Aristo PCC streetcars.

Who makes those San Fran cable cars, I really like traction and trolleys and sure cable cars qualify to me.


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Raildude,

Thank you. The cable cars are made by AMS (American Model Supply) and here is where I purchased them from; www.accucraft.com/modelc/AM66-013 CABLE CAR.htm


----------

